# 1124 Power Surge Failure



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

My BFD has been serving us well for the past couple of years. We had a power surge last week and now all VU levels are pegged at the top. Still works just not at the programmed values.

Some of the forum members have recovered from similar situations by powering down and back up. Unfortunately this doesn't help my situation.

Have any of you experienced this and will reprogramming the device recover it's functionality?

I'll need to completely retrain on this task since my initial experience was long ago and totally forgotten. Not looking forward to going thought this again if it yields nothing.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Every power failure or bump certainly causes my BFD(s) to freeze up with the VU meters pegged red. A power cycle on-off always cures the problem. You may have a failure.

brucek


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Same thing happened here a few days ago following a few power blinks during a thunderstorm. I powered the BFD off, then on and the meters reset to normal. The filter settings were not erased, so all is well.


----------

